# 5 SOF soldiers KIA Afghanistan



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like we lost 5 due to friendly fire...RIP.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/06/1...s-soldiers-in-afghanistan.html?_r=0&referrer=


----------



## Traah221 (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn. Just read this on front page MSN.

R.I.P. Gentlemen, the world's lost some of its best and brightest.


----------



## Brian C (Jun 10, 2014)

RIP Warriors


----------



## CDG (Jun 10, 2014)

RIP Warriors.  I wonder what the circumstances were.  Was there a JTAC, was it XCAS, etc.?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 10, 2014)

"The Americans called in an airstrike amid fierce fighting and, according to U.S. officials, the B-1 Stealth Bomber strike somehow went terribly awry" Taken from the MSN artice. RIP warriors. Sad day for the SF community.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 10, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> "The Americans called in an airstrike amid fierce fighting and, according to U.S. officials, the B-1 Stealth Bomber strike somehow went terribly awry" Taken from the MSN artice. RIP warriors. Sad day for the SF community.


RIP Brothers.

Wonder who used the wrong coordinates?  B-1 or the guy on the ground?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 10, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, gentlemen. 

I hope it's not 574 redux.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 10, 2014)

I absolutely hate reading about these types of incidents.

Rest In Peace, Men and my sincerest condolences to their families and unit.


----------



## AWP (Jun 10, 2014)

Just an admin reminder, I don't want us speculating or "I know a guy..." until the families are notified. Families and a unit are mourning, no doubt there are wounded, and at least one aircrew has to carry this on their conscience.

Blue skies.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Jun 10, 2014)

Rest In Peace, It hurts when I read these things.


----------



## compforce (Jun 10, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Brothers.  My condolences to the families.

Like many here, I'm waiting and hoping I don't see names I know.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 10, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> "The Americans called in an airstrike amid fierce fighting and, according to U.S. officials, the *B-1 Stealth Bomber* strike somehow went terribly awry" Taken from the MSN artice. RIP warriors. Sad day for the SF community.



B-1 is the Lancer. B-2 Spirit is the stealth bomber. 

Horrible news. 

A sad day indeed all around. 

Rest easy Brothers. DOL

~S~


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 10, 2014)

What terrible news! This will badly impact every branch of our military. Rest In God's Own Peace, Heros. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic event.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 10, 2014)

This is horrible, my condolences to the families and brothers of these Warriors...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 10, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is very bad news. Rest in Peace Brothers.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 10, 2014)

Damn.  
Fair winds and following seas, Warriors.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 10, 2014)

I see that names are beginning to trickle out.  My most sincere condolences to the family and friends who are left to grieve.  When I see these stories involving SOF's I also take a moment to think of the members of this board, who while I do not know personally, think of as family.  While you may have contacts who can privately give you more info faster than most can get, it must be incredibly stressful for you as you think of someone special to you, and then trying to determine if they could have been "there" at that moment in time.  At times like this it saddens me that words cannot be as comforting  as their intent.


----------



## Dame (Jun 11, 2014)

Literally makes me sick to think of the grief of all involved in such a tragic event. 
Rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 11, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I see that names are beginning to trickle out.



One Soldier is from the Chicago area, he joined shortly after his dad passed away.  

http://abc7chicago.com/news/mokena-soldier-killed-by-friendly-fire-in-afghanistan/106300/

RIP.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

Rest in peace. I hate hearing about this kind of thing.  The two men publicly identified so far were 22 and 24 year old studs. I can't imagine the grief their parents must be going through. They did a fine job of raising these men, and they served their country well in the time they had.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP, Warriors.


----------



## johnstone66 (Jun 12, 2014)

R.I.P. Brothers In Arms


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 12, 2014)

RIP.   Unfortunately as high tech as we have become human and mechanical error are still applicable. This is a 
JTAC 's worst nightmare of dropping ordanance on friendlies.  I never was a fan of doing CAS with B-1's or B-52's from 40K.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2014)

The names are officially out.

http://www.defense.gov/Releases/Release.aspx?ReleaseID=16773



> Staff Sgt. Scott R. Studenmund, 24, of Pasadena, California;
> Staff Sgt. Jason A. McDonald, 28, of Butler, Georgia;
> Spc. Justin R. Helton, 25, of Beaver, Ohio;
> Cpl. Justin R. Clouse, 22, of Sprague, Washington; and
> ...



Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 15, 2014)

We remember.


----------



## JHD (Jun 15, 2014)

Rest in peace to the fallen and prayers out to their family and friends.  If any of you here knew them, my sincere condolences.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 15, 2014)

Centermass said:


> B-1 is the Lancer. B-2 Spirit is the stealth bomber.
> 
> Horrible news.
> 
> ...



Lancer's a reduced signature bird, although not as good as the B2.

this sucks.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 16, 2014)

Rest in peace warriors.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Jun 17, 2014)

I have worked with the men of Ft. Campbell in the past. It sickens me to know that I might have even heard one of their voices calling in a 5-line, sometime in the past.

My condolences to the families. I am sure these were all great men that the free world, and not just their families, will miss.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 17, 2014)

Rest in peace, Warriors.


----------



## CDG (Sep 5, 2014)

The report is out: http://www.airforcetimes.com/articl...mbs-killed-U-S-soldiers-after-location-mix-up

I really feel for the JTAC.  I can only imagine what he's dealing with after killing multiple friendlies.  I hate to sound like an armchair quarterback, but based on the article, this could have easily been avoided with a little more care taken on the JTAC's part.  Definitely lessons to be learned from this.

RIP to SSG Jason McDonald, SSG Scott Studenmund, SPC Justin Helton, CPL Justin Cloust, PVT Aaron Topped and Afghan National Army Sgt. Gulbuddin Ghulam Sakhi.


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 5, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 30, 2014)

Sad closure to an even more tragic event.

Rest In Peace, Warriors!


----------



## 256 (Feb 8, 2018)

Cpl. Clouse was a great guy, served with him in A Co 2-12 INF, 2012 RIP Gents


----------

